# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  وين

## شمعة امل

اللعبة هي كالاتي كل شخص يسال الشخص الذي بعده وين كان في ساعة معينة وانشاء الله لا يكون هذا الموضوع مكرر
انا ابدا     وين كنت الساعة 3 المساء
 :Smile:

----------


## ساره

كنت في الجامعه... :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

وين كنت الساعه 9 صباحا

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت نايم 

وين كنت الساعة 12 الظهر

----------


## حلم حياتي

الساعة 12  كنت بالتكسي مروحة للبيت

الساعة1 بعد الظهر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت في حفل تخريج لطلاب كلية الاداب  في جامعه جرش 

ويـــن كنت الساعه 5 المغرب

----------


## شمعة امل

الساعة 5 المغرب كنت في البيت بشرب القهوة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ميرفا وين سؤالك .....

----------


## شمعة امل

عذرااااااااا  البارح ما كنت منيحة . ونسيت السؤال . يلا نبدا من جديد وين كنت الساعة 5 صباحا :Smile:

----------


## ساره

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_عذرااااااااا البارح ما كنت منيحة . ونسيت السؤال . يلا نبدا من جديد وين كنت الساعة 5 صباحا_ 


 نايمه :Icon31:  :Icon31: 


الساعه 11 صباحا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كنت بدرس ثيرمو ديناميكس :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وين كنت الساعه 4 ؟

----------


## ???... why ...???

كنت بدرس محاسبة . :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 

وين كنت الساعة 6 المساء ؟

----------


## دموع الورد

على التلفزيون

وين كنت اساعه9

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بالبيت 


وين كنت .. قبل 4 سنوات

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت ادرس بالثانوية.
وين كنت الساعة 8 بالليل.

----------


## المتميزة

كنت مع التلفزيون
وين كنت الساعة 3 مساءا

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

كنت عند صاحبي بالمحل
وين كنت قبل شوي؟؟

----------


## mylife079

كنت بالشغل 

وين كنت الساعة 12 الظهر ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية عليه امتحان 
وين بدك تكون بكره
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

بدي اكون بمكان هادىء وجميل 
وين كنت الساعة 5 مساءا.

----------


## المتميزة

بالجامعة    :Bl (35): 
وين كنت الساعة  8 مساءا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بزاكر مع واحد صاحبي

وين كنت مبارح الساعة 1 بالليل

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت نايمة 
وين كنت الساعة 8 صباحا

----------


## دموع الورد

كنت نايمه
...

الساعه5مساء

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على المشاركة بس وين الاجابة عن سؤال العضو الذي سبقك ووين سؤالك

----------


## ريمي

وين كنتي الساعة 5 مساء
انا على التلفزيون انت وين

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت اشرب قهوة.
وين كنت الساعة 4 مساءا

----------


## saousana

> كنت اشرب قهوة.
> وين كنت الساعة 4 مساءا


كنت فاتحة المنتدى 
وكنت ادرس اورغنايز 
وين كنت متل هاد الوقت من 4 سنين ؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

اكيد سهران بلعبة شدة :SnipeR (62): 

على رأي المثل
كنت فين من ساعتين :Bl (3):  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالجامعة
وين كنت الساعة 1 الظهر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت بالجامعه 

وين كنت الساعه 10 مساء

----------


## Sc®ipt

هون

وين كنت الساعه 11.45 صباحا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بمتحن ................... ومتبهدل
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وين كنت س 3 الصبح

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت نايمة .
  وين كنت الساعة 3 مساءا

----------


## عُبادة

كنت بحكي تلفون

وين كنت امبارح زي هيك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كنت بعمان :Icon31: 


وين كنت امبارح الساعه 8؟

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 					 
> _كنت بعمان
> 
> 
> وين كنت امبارح الساعه 8؟_


كنت ادرس اورغنايز 
وين كنت اليوم الصبح ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كنت نائم

وين كنت اول امبارح الساعه 3 العصر

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالبيت .
وين كنت يوم الاحد الساعة 2 مساءا.

----------


## المتميزة

بعمل shoping  
وين كنت قبل قرن (100 سنة)  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما بعرف

نفس السؤال وين كنت قبل 100 قرن ؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AL_Saher  
_

ما بعرف 
نفس السؤال وين كنت قبل 100 قرن ؟؟؟_


انا اللي سالتك     لازم تجاوب  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

ماما كانت ما خلقت بهداك الوقت 
وين كنت السعة 12 بالليل

----------


## Sc®ipt

هون

وين كنت مبارح الساعة 3.30 العصر

----------


## anoucha

كنت طالعة من الجامعة
 وين كنت الساعة 5 المساء

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالبيت 
 وين كنت اليوم الساعة 11

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالكليه 
وين كنت بكره الساعه 13:00

----------


## المتميزة

والله لسه ما قررت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وين كنت قبل ما تدخل المنتدى

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت برا البيت 


وين كنت مبارح مثل هيك

----------


## المتميزة

بالبيت طبعا  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
وين كنت عام  1987 متل هالوقت  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بعدني ما انخلقت 
طبعا كان ظايل علي شهر الي 20 يوم 


وين كنت قبل 3 ايام

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بالثانوية  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
وين كنت العام الجاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
حددي اي يوم 


وين بتحب تكون بكرا

----------


## المتميزة

والله ما بعرف  بس مبين  وين  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
وين كنت العام الجاي من يوم من اختيارك

----------


## The Gentle Man

بكون بالشغل ان شاء الله 

ونفس السؤال الي سألته
وين بتحب تكون بكرا

----------


## المتميزة

بحب اكون بالاردن
وين بتحب تكون يوم 14 - 02  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قصدك عيد الحب  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بحب اكون مع حبيبتي  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

وين بتحب تكون 17-1-2009

----------


## المتميزة

في 17-1   بحب اكون  بعيد ميلادك
ان دعوتني 
وين بتحب تكون يوم 27_1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_في 17-1 بحب اكون بعيد ميلادك
ان دعوتني 
وين بتحب تكون يوم 27_1
_


 نشالله بتشرفيني  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

بكون بالشغل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

وين بتحب تكون بداية راس السنة الجايه  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## المتميزة

يعني انت متاكد انو يوم 27-1  راح تكون بالشغل  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
وين راح تكون (مرة ثانية) يوم 27-1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_يعني انت متاكد انو يوم 27-1 راح تكون بالشغل 
وين راح تكون (مرة ثانية) يوم 27-1
_


 بتعرفي اني قرفان حالي شو قصدك وضحي كلامك  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

على كل حال ويي تحبي يا انسه راس السنه الجايه عخير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

مشانك ومشان قرفك
ما راح اقول لك  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 
وين راح تكون بعد  ساعة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_مشانك ومشان قرفك
ما راح اقول لك 
وين راح تكون بعد ساعة 
_


 عشانك بس معزتك عندي رح اكون بشارع الجامعه

وين رح تكون بعد ساعه  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## المتميزة

27_1 يوم ميلادي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بعد ساعة راح اكون بالبيت 
وين راح تكون بعد 24 سا

----------


## anoucha

رح أكون بالبيت وين كنت الساعة 2 المساء :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت عند صديقتي
 وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت نايما بالبيت 

وين كنت امبارح الساعة 8 مساءا  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالبيت بدرس
 وين كنت البارح مثل هالوقت :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بشارع الجامعة مع صاحابي 

وين رح تكون يوم السبت الجاي الساعة 6 مساءا  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت طبعا
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالشغل نشالله 

وين بتكون اليوم بالليل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 1 ظهرا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدرس سيركيت :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وين كنت اليوم الساعه 4 :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالنت 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
وين بتكون اليوم بالليل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

في دارنا
وين كنت قبل ساعتين .

----------


## المتميزة

كنت خارج البيت 
وين راح تكون غدا الساعة 8 صباحا  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

بكون بالجامعة انشاء الله
وين كنت قبل 3 ساعات

----------


## المتميزة

بالنت
وين كنت قبل يوم بهالوقت

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالبيت وين رح تكون في 21 _1

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

في فلسطين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وين بتكون  بكرة على 11

----------


## عُبادة

بكون بدي افوت على اخر امتحان بهالفصل :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 



كنت فين من شهرين

----------


## المتميزة

في مكاني 
وين كنت قبل 20 سنة  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

في بطن ماما هههه
وين رح تكون يوم 14 فيفري

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اتوقع بيكون عندي سحب و اضافه بالجامعه

يعني بكون بالجامعه
وين كنت اليوم الساعه 6 المسا

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالبيت وين رح تكون بكره الساعة 12

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10 :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

بلبيت

وين كنت اليوم الساعه5

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بلعب كرة قدم
وين كنت مبارح الساعه 5 الصبح

----------


## دموع الورد

ناييييييييييييم

وين كنت الساعه9 صباحا

----------


## شمعة امل

بدرس
وين كنت الساعة 1 مساءا

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت قاعد على الكمبيوتر
وين كنت الساعه 4.30

----------


## حلم حياتي

كنت بباص الحصن مروحة لبيت
وين كنت الساعة 5 مساءاً

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل ساعتين :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قبل ساعتين كان عندي درس رياضيات بالمركز

وين كنت عل 4؟

----------


## شمعة امل

الساعة 4 كنت بالجامعةوين كنت من يومين بهالوقت :Icon31: .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت مريض والله  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وين كنت امبارح بالليل

----------


## شمعة امل

سلامتك تحية . البارح كنت بالبيت .
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 9 :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت صاحي بس حاط حالي بالفراش

وين كنت اليوم الساعه 10 الصبح

----------


## ريمي

وين كنت الساعة 1 مساء

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت البارح ساعة 9 بالليل :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد بتفرج على التلفزيون 

وين كنت اليوم الساعه 3 المسا

----------


## anoucha

كنت بتغدى 
وين كنت ب1.1.2009

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
وين كنت قبل شوي :Icon31:

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت اشوف علاماتي نزلوا ولا بعدهم

وين كنت قبل 3 ساعات

----------


## المتميزة

كنت في طريقي من الجامعة للبيت 
وين راح تكون يوم 27_1  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بعيد ميلادك يا ست اذا عندك مانع . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## الامبراطور

وين الساعة يا تحية عسكرية
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

غلطة يا سيدي منك السماح  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الساعة 10 بليلل بكره. :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دموع الورد

الله اعلم

"بكره الساعه6"

----------


## عُبادة

اذا صباحا نايم
واذا مساءا داير


كمان ساعة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا بالنت او نايم .

وين رح تكون بكرة الساعة 9 مساءا. :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

9 المساء بسوق

وين حكتكون بكرا 11 بليل

----------


## محمد العزام

11 بليل يكون بالشغل انشاء الله 

بكرة الساعة 8 بليل وين رح تكون

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت انشالله
وين رح تكون يوم الجمعة عالساعة 1

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

معزومة في بيت عمتي 
وين بتكون بمرة الصبح ؟

----------


## anoucha

نايمة
وين رح تكون على الساعة 12 يوم السبت

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت اليوم على1

----------


## المتميزة

كنت برا البيت
وين كنت اول مبارح مساءا  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار عمتي
وين كنت اليوم الساعه 3

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بتغدى
وين كنت البارحة الساعة 9 مساءا  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت قاعد بتفرج على يحيى عياش 
وين كنت مبارح الساعه 9

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بحضر فيلم اجنبي 
وين راح تكون اليوم مساءا  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد قدام التلفزيون 
وين كنت ب 10/2 السنه الماضيه

----------


## المتميزة

في يوم 10_2 كان بدي احضر عيد ميلادك بس ما كنت معزومة  :Eh S(2): 
وين راح تكون يوم 27_1 _2009

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب يلا
عيد ميلادي بكون بالجامعه بتيجي 
معزومه من هلا 

ما بعرف بجوز اكون بالجامعه بدفع فلوس

----------


## المتميزة

لا    هيك بزعل منك يعني انت متاكد انو يوم 27_1 بتكون بالجامعة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بجوووووووووووووز
مش اكيد 
بس ممكن اكون بالبيت

----------


## شمعة امل

وين كنت البارح بهالوقت :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت .

وين رح تكون بكره بهالوقت ؟ :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_بالبيت .

وين رح تكون بكره بهالوقت ؟
_




ممكن بلعب سلة 


وين كنت اليوم على 3

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نايم بالبيت .

وين انت هسه ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_نايم بالبيت .

وين انت هسه ؟؟؟
_





بالبيت 
وين رح تون يوم الاحد على الساعة 6

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ما بعرف 


انت وين رح تكون بعد سا عه ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

عند الحلاق وين رح تكون كمان ساعتين  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بشارع الجامعة 

وين رح تكون بعد 3 ساعات ؟ :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

نايمة  :Smile:  :Smile: 
وين راح تكون بكرا الساعة 8

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت قبل 3 ساعات

----------


## حلم حياتي

بالمطبخ
وين انت بعد ربع ساعه

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
وين كنت الساعة 11 الصبح

----------


## The Gentle Man

هون

وين كنت مبارح بعد الرساله

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت 
وين كنت البارح الساعة 9 بالليل

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد بالبيت 

وين كنت قبل ما تفوت على المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت قبل ما تفوت على المنتدى :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بلعب كرة قدم 
وين ناوي تكون بعد ما تخلص جامعه

----------


## شمعة امل

بالشغل 
وين بتحب تكون هلا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مع الي بحبه 
وين بدك تكون بعد شوي

----------


## شمعة امل

بالاردن :Smile: 
وين بدك تكون بكرا

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بالمطعم قبل الساعه 2 
لانه بعديها عندي دوره حقيبه المشاريع الصغيره
وين بتحب تكون بس تيجي على الاردن

----------


## شمعة امل

بحب كون ببترا
وين كنت قبل يوم بهالوقت :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بشارع الجامعة طشه يعني 

وين رح تكون 15 /2/2009  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10 صباحا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت عالنت .

وين بتحب تكون اليوم بالليل ؟ :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبحر
وين بتحب تكون غدا بهالوقت؟

----------


## المتميزة

برا البيت لانو مليت  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وين بتحب تكون بكرا المسا ء

----------


## شمعة امل

بحفلة
وين كنت قبل ساعة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتفرج عالتلفزيون 

وين بتحب تكون بكره عند المغرب ؟ :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
نفس السؤال :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله بالبيت شو مش مصدقيتني !! :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

وين كنت اليوم ساعة 10 بالليل . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

في دارنا
وين بدك تكون العام القادم في هذا الوقت :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله نشالله بالامن العام يعني شرطي .

نفس سؤال ميرفا ؟ :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

بجبال الجزائر(بتجنن)
وين كنت قبل 5 سنوات بهالوقت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالمدرسة يعني وين بدي اكون ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


وين كنت  قبل سنتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

بالثانوية 
وين كتن لما أمك و أبو ك عملوا عرسهن و ماعزموك

----------


## ajluni top

سؤال صعب

وين كنت سنة 1978

----------


## المتميزة

كنت لسه ما انخلقت 
وين كنت عام 1990

----------


## anoucha

كان عندي سنتين بعمري 
وين كنت ب1988

----------


## The Gentle Man

كان عمري سنه
ونايم بحضن امي 
وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10 ونص؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالمنتدى 
وين كنت الساعه 4

----------


## شمعة امل

برا البيت
وين بدك تكون بكرا الساعة 11 الصبح

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بكون بالمنتدى
وانت وين بدك تكون

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان هادىء
وين كنت قبل ما تدخل بالمنتدى

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار عمتي 
وين هو المكان الهادي

----------


## شمعة امل

قريب شوي من هون
وين بدك تكون العام القادم بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله الله اعلم 
بس بحب اكون بالخليج 

وين بتحب تكون بكرا

----------


## شمعة امل

بالصحراء
وين بدك تكون يوم الخميس الصبح

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت بسمع الاذاعة
وين بدك تكون بالصيف

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالنادي
وين بدك تكون لما الدنيا بتمطر

----------


## شمعة امل

تحت المطر
وين كنت قبل 4 ساعات

----------


## دموع الورد

كنت بزياره

" قبل ساعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالمنتدى
وين كنت لساعه 2

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين بدك تكون لما تكون فرحان كتير؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

مع واحد فرحان ومبسوط 
وين بتحب تكون لما تكون مريض

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين بتحب تكون لما تخرج عالمعاش يعني لما بتخلص عملك.

----------


## anoucha

بحب أشتري جزيرة لحالي بالأحلام يعني هههههههههههه :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 
وين بدك تكون لما بتخلص دراسة

----------


## ajluni top

مع اللي بحبه

نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

اسافر بره اغير جو قبل الشغل 
وين بتحب تكون بعد الجامعه

----------


## anoucha

بدي روح على سوريا 
وين بدك تكون يوم السبت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالنادي
وين بتحب تكون يوم السبت

----------


## anoucha

بالجامعة
وين بدك تروح يوم التنين

----------


## شمعة امل

برحلة
وين بدك تكون يوم الاربعاء

----------


## ajluni top

ان شاء الله عالعروض الجويه هون بالعين

وين بدك تكون اليوم بعد ساعه

----------


## anoucha

أتعشى ههههههههههه
وين بدك تكون بالامس

----------


## ajluni top

كنت بزحمة ابوظبي

وين تروح لما تتضايق

----------


## anoucha

بضايق غيري ه
وين كنت مبارح

----------


## ajluni top

كنت بشوي عالبحر ورحت على شان اصيد  :Icon13:  بس ما طلع معي ولا سمكه

وين انت؟

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين عالبحر

----------


## ajluni top

الراس الاخضر بأبوظبي
يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام

وين بدي اروح الليله؟ برد الدنيا

----------


## شمعة امل

شو لازم تسال يلي بعدك مش نفسك يا عجلوني :Icon31: 
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بدرس الاقتصاد النقدي
وين راح تكون بكرا الصباح

----------


## anoucha

بالجاااامعة أدرس قانون تجاري
وين رح تكون بعد بكرة

----------


## ajluni top

بعد بكره ان شاء الله بمطار العين

وانت

----------


## anoucha

ببلدي انشالله
وين بدك تسافر

----------


## ajluni top

بدي اروح عالمطار اشوف العروض الجويه الرائعه

وين هالغيبه؟

----------


## anoucha

انا هون
وين انت

----------


## ajluni top

انا هناك

وين ضاع تلفون صاحبي :Icon13:

----------


## قطر الندى

مابعرف 
وين كنت قبل ما تأتي هنا؟

----------


## ajluni top

كنت هناك

وين انت الحين؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بالمنتدى 
وين بدك تروح بعد ما تطلع من المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

عند صديقتي
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بلعب 
وين كنت قبل ما تفوت على المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين بدك تروح بعد ما تطلع من هون؟

----------


## anoucha

بدي روح الى شارع....
وين كنت قبل 5 سنوات

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بالشلف ه
وين كنت قبل 14 09

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت جاية عندك
وين كنت اليوم الساعة12ونص

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كنت غرقان بسابع نومة.. :Bl (26): 

وين كنت قبل 3 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت اليوم بعد ما خرجت من بيتكم؟

----------


## anoucha

في الجامعة
وين كان بدك تكون لو ماكنت رح تكون بالمكان ياللي انت كنت فيه

----------


## شمعة امل

باحلى مكان انت شفتيه
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بالبحررر هههههههههه
وين كنت قبل ما كنت رح تكون بالمكان اللي رح تكون فيه بعد ما تروح على مكان تاني

----------


## شمعة امل

باحلى مكان انت ما شفتيه :SnipeR (51): 
وين تحب تكون لما اصدقائك ينارفوك :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

بحب كون لحالي حتى فكر كيف أردها لهن
وين بتحب تكون الطيارة بالأول أما بالآخر

----------


## شمعة امل

بالوسط
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

كنت بمطار العين

وين كنت قبل 600 سنه

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت مكان ما كنت انت
وين كنت قبل 4 سنوات

----------


## ajluni top

كنت بالجامعه ولا زلت و سأبقى للكورس الجاي

وين كنت بشهر /1212 الماضي الساعه 4:40 مساء

----------


## شمعة امل

في دارنا
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت 
وين كنت مبارح

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بحفلتي 
وين كنت اليوم الصبح  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل ما تفوت المنتدى

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بحضر فيلم مصري 
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

كنت بفطر
ههه
وين كنت بالساعة 9.30

----------


## ajluni top

كنت نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايم

وانت

----------


## anoucha

كنت على موعد مع وحدة جاية من السفر المسكينة ما قدرت تستنى لترتاح شوي بتحبني كتير
وين كنت عام 1830 :Bl (35):

----------


## ajluni top

كنت مقاتل بمعركة ميسلون

وين كنت وانا ادور عليك

----------


## anoucha

كنت بدور عليك كمان
وين كنت قلي لشوف؟

----------


## ajluni top

كنت معاك بس invisible

وين ايامك

----------


## anoucha

بالشهر
وين كنت عام 1954

----------


## المتميزة

كنت اشارك في ثورة اول نوفمبر  :SnipeR (94): 
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 9و30 د

----------


## ajluni top

نفس السؤال قبل شويه :SnipeR (30): 
مش مجاوب

----------


## anoucha

> كنت اشارك في ثورة اول نوفمبر 
> وين كنت اليوم الساعة 9و30 د


شوفي في الردود الجواب على سؤالك 
وين كنت بالثورة في الشرق أو الغرب

----------


## ajluni top

كنت بالوسط

وين الشسمو؟

----------


## anoucha

في الاسمو
وين الوسط؟

----------


## ajluni top

بجنب الشسمو

وين الهظاك

----------


## شمعة امل

ولك شو هايدا :SnipeR (83): 
وين انت الان

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بالمنتدى
وين كنت قبل شوي

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بال......
وين كنت اليوم الصبح  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت عند خالتي
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون
  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كنت بالصلاة

وين كنت مبارح الساعة 8 مسا

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كنت نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايم

وين كنت ليلة الخميس الماضي (مش مبارح)

----------


## عُبادة

اكيد سهران بلعبة شدة


وين كنت الثلاثاء الماضي بهالوقت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كنت بشركة الاورنج الله يخرب بيتهم

وين كنت يوم الاحد مثل هالوقت قبل شهر :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

ما كنتش

شهر كثير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


وين كنت امبارح الصبح

----------


## ajluni top

كنت طاااااااااافي 

وين كنت طافي مبارح :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

شو يعني طافي؟
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10

----------


## ajluni top

طافي يعني ناااااااااااااااااااايم رااااااااااااااااااااااقد

برضه طافي

وين انت

----------


## شمعة امل

انا هون
وين بتحب تكون غدا بهالوقت

----------


## ajluni top

بحب اكون بالاردن قاعد مع امي :Eh S(2): 

وين العشا

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت مع امي :Icon31: 
وين كنت قبل 21 سنة

----------


## anoucha

بالمطعم ههههههههههههه
وين التحلية

----------


## شمعة امل

ما في :Eh S(2): 
وين كنت قبل شوي

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## دموع الورد

بالبيت


وين كنت قبل خمس دقائق

----------


## The Gentle Man

مروح من لعبه 
وين كنت مبارح

----------


## ajluni top

بصلاة العشا بالمسجد

وين كنت اول مبارح

----------


## دموع الورد

مش متذكر


وين بدك تروح بكره

----------


## The Gentle Man

عالجامعه 
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

عالبحر
وين بدك تكون يوم السبت القادم

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحضر للجامعه 
وين بدك تكون يوم الاثنين المسا

----------


## دموع الورد

الله اعلم

وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين بدك تكون اول ما تخلص جامعة

----------


## The Gentle Man

طبعا بالبيت 

وين كنت قبل 7 ايام

----------


## دموع الورد

كنت بل بحر الميت


وين كنت قبل 9 ساعات

----------


## The Gentle Man

نياله الي كان بالبحر الميت 
اما كنت بالمنتدى او بالبيت

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_نياله الي كان بالبحر الميت 
اما كنت بالمنتدى او بالبيت


اه والله نياله

وين كنت قبل ساعه
_

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
وين كنت قبل 21 سنة

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت صغير كثير 
بجوز كنت نايم او ببكي
وين كنت قبل ما تفوت على المنتدى بالضبط

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين بتحب تكون اليوم المسا

----------


## شمعة امل

بحفلة
وين بتحب تكون ب 10/2

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحب اكون بحفله ويكون عندي كل اصحابي واهلي واحبابي والناس الي بعرفهم 

نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

بالاردن
وين كنت البارح ساعة 10 المسا

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت بتفرج على التلفزيون 
وين بتحب تكون بالاردن

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان جميل :Icon31: 
وين بتحب تكون ب14/2

----------


## The Gentle Man

بمحل في هدايا للحب 
وين بدك تكون بعد 14/2

----------


## شمعة امل

راح كون بالامتحانات
وين كنت اول مبارح الساعة 3 المسا

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالبيت 
وين بدك تكون ب 33/1/2009

----------


## شمعة امل

بالمكان يلي بدك تكون فيه
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس يجي اليوم بفرجها الله 

وين بدك تكون باول يوم بالجامعه

----------


## شمعة امل

فيها
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت برا
وين كنت قبل ما تفوت الجامعه اليوم

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 12

----------


## ajluni top

كنت نايم

وين كنت هذيك السنه

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد بحد الصوبه
وين كنت اول من بكره

----------


## ajluni top

ما كنتش

وين كنت لما ما كنتش

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف
وين كنت العام الماضي بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالعقبه على البحر
وين كنت براس السنه

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت 
وين كنت ب 1/5

----------


## شمعة امل

بمتحن
وين بتحب تكون بعد ساعة

----------


## ajluni top

بصالون الحلاقه

وين بدك تروح بعد 13 سنه

----------


## The Gentle Man

اروح اجازه من الشغل 
وين بدك تروح بكرا

----------


## ajluni top

بدي اروح عالمرور افتح ملف ليسن

وين بدك تشتغل

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بالخليج 
وين بدك تسكن بس تخلص شغل

----------


## ajluni top

ان شاء وين ما صفت بسكن اهم شي مع مرتي :Db465236ff: 

وين جزر الباهاما

----------


## The Gentle Man

فوق البحر
وين البحر

----------


## ajluni top

بجنب اليابسه :Db465236ff: 

وين اليابسه

----------


## شمعة امل

بجنب البحر
وين بتحب تكون وعمرك 100 سنة انشاء الله

----------


## The Gentle Man

بلعب 
وين بدك تكون بعد 2 سنه

----------


## شمعة امل

بالشغل
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 2ونص

----------


## ajluni top

كنت هون

وين كنت بكره

----------


## حلم حياتي

بكره هون على النت
وين انت بكره 6 الصبح

----------


## شمعة امل

نايمة
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## حلم حياتي

كنت بالسوق
وين كنت الساعة 11,01صباحا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بالجامعه  داخل قاعه الامتحان 

وين كنت الساعه 3 العصر

----------


## شمعة امل

بتوقيتنا      هون

وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## ajluni top

كنت بالسوق

وين كنت

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين بدك تكون بعد ساعة ونص

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار عمتي 
وين بدك تكون كمان شوي

----------


## شمعة امل

عند صديقتي
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## المتميزة

بالبيت يعني وين بدي كون  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وين بدك تكون بكرا ؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

بالقمر
وين بدك تكون يوم الاحد القادم

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين بدك تكون الساعه 3.30

----------


## ابو العبد

ولا مكان 

بكرة وين بتكون بعد الغداء بساعق و نص الى عشر دقايق

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار عمتي 
وين بدك تكون يوم الاحد الساعه 12.30

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## ajluni top

كنت عند الشباب نحضر فيلم

وانت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالصلاة
وين كنت قبل 5 دقائق

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين بدك تكون بعد ساعتين

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت 
وين بدك تكون بكرا

----------


## ajluni top

ان شاء بتعشى

وين بدك تكون يوم الاحد :1a9661cee1:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين بدك تكون يوم السبت

----------


## شمعة امل

بدي كون بمكان هاااااااااادي
وين كنت العام الماضي بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش فاكر
وين بدك تكون لما تكون لحالك

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبحر
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما عنا بحر
خلص بقعد لحالي
وين بتحب تروح مع اصحابك

----------


## شمعة امل

للسوق
وين بتحب تكون لما تعمل هوشة؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

فوق الي بتهاوش معاه 
وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت 
وين كنت قبل مبارح بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بلعب 
وين كنت اليوم

----------


## شمعة امل

عند خالتي
وين بدك تكون اليوم بالليل

----------


## The Gentle Man

باليل راح اكون بالبيت
وين بتحب تكون مع اعز اصحابك

----------


## شمعة امل

بفسحة
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بنتمشى بالليل 
وين بتحب تكون بس تخلص من الامتحانات

----------


## شمعة امل

ببترا
وين كنت ب10/2/1987

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بجهز حالي عشان اخرج للدنيا 
وين كنت بنفس اليوم بس في 1988

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت لسه ما تخلقت
وين بدك تكون بنفس اليوم بس في 2036

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحضر بعيد ميلادي
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

بالاردن تا احضر عيد ميلادك
وين كنت البارح الساعة 9 صبح

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا


كنت نايم
وين كنت قبل ما تطلع من الجامعه

----------


## شمعة امل

بدرس
وين بدك تكون بالجامعة؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالمبنى القديم 
وين بدك تكون ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

بالمبنى الجديد 
وين بتكون بكرا بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت بس مش بالمنتدى 
وين كنت على الساعه 5.45

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت عند جارتنا
وين كنت الساعة 10

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار عمي
وين كنت اليوم

----------


## دموع الورد

ما طلعت من البيت

وين عنتك الساعه9

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد امام شاشه الكمبيوتر 
وين كنت بس طلعن النتائج

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف
وين كنت قبل ساعتين  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه 
وين كنت مبارح

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين كنت يوم الجمعه

----------


## شمعة امل

عند خالتي
وين كنت البارح المسا

----------


## ajluni top

كنت عند السيتي سنتر اشرب عصير

وين بدك تكون بعد شهرين

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان جميل
نفس السؤال

----------


## ajluni top

بمكان اجمل ان شاء الله

وبعد اربع شهور

----------


## شمعة امل

بدبي
نفس السؤال

----------


## ajluni top

والله خلينا نشوفك طيب

انا ان شاء رح يكون اسعد يوم في عمر لأني رح اتخرج ان شاء الله

----------


## شمعة امل

والله مبروك
وين بدك تكون بعد التخرج.

----------


## ajluni top

ان شاء الله رح اشتغل هون بالعين

وانتي

----------


## شمعة امل

بعد التخرج بالجزائر
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## ajluni top

كنت 

مش متذكر

وين بدك تروح الليله

----------


## شمعة امل

بدي روح حفلة
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 11ونص

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين كنت الساعه 11.32

----------


## anoucha

أحضر مهرجان انتصار غزة
وين كنت الساعة 12.30

----------


## شمعة امل

بنفس المكان يلي كنتي فيه :Icon31: 
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 3

----------


## anoucha

بالباص رايحة للبيت
وين الساعة 16.30

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالرمثا
مروح من الجامعه
وين كنت الساعه 14.30 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## anoucha

بحضر محاضرة تسويق
وين كنت الساعة 9.30

----------


## شمعة امل

بدرس محاسبة
وين بدك تكون بكرا بنفس الوقت

----------


## anoucha

بالجامعة و ين بدي كون يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويسن بدك تكون ببلد آخر غير بلدك

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجزائر 

وين كنت الساعه 06.30 الصبح

----------


## diyaomari

كنت نايييييييييييييييييييييييم
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وين كنت الساعة 9:00 الصبح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محاضرة قياسات كهربائية والكترونية 

وين بدك تونك بكرة الساعة 12 ظهرا. :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

رح أكون بالشغل بكرة ما عندي محاضرات

 وين كنت امبارح عالعشرة العصر :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 

وين بدك تكون اليوم الساعة 10 المسا . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالقمر
نفس السؤال

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

يا تحية عسكرية انت كنت عالعشرة العصر بالكلية؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بدي كون بسوريا 
وين كنت ب 32 من يناير

----------


## The Gentle Man

بمطرح ما حدا وصله
وين بدك تكون بعد طول غياب

----------


## شمعة امل

باجمل مكان انت شفتو
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بنفس المكان الجميل الي شفتو وبدك تكوني موجوده فيه
وين بدك تكون بالاسبوع الحاي

----------


## شمعة امل

باجمل مكان انت ما شفتو  :Icon31: 
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 4

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت

وين كنت بعد ما كنت موجود

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت البارح الساعة 9 ونص بالليل

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت سهران على التلفزيون
وين كنت اليوم الساعه 3.30

----------


## anoucha

كنت بطعمي عصافيري بس متأكد أنو في يوم 32 بيناير
وين بدك تكون لو كنت بمكان ما كان بدك تكون فيه

----------


## شمعة امل

بالمكان يلي بدي كون فيه :Icon31: 
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بلعب 
وين كنت العصر

----------


## دموع الورد

نااااااااااااااااااااايم

وين كنت الصبح

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين كنت مبارح مثل هيك

----------


## شمعة امل

عند صديقتي
وين بدك تكون الاسبوع الجاي بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بمكان ما حدا بعرفه
وين بدك تكون بكرا

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان كل الناس بتعرفه
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

نفس المكان 
وين بدك تكون بكرا الساعه 6 المسا

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان خالي من الناس
وين كنت البارح الساعة 2 المسا

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه ويا ريت ما كنت موجود
وين كنت اليوم السياعه 2

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين بدك تكون بعد بكرا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش موجود بالبيت 
وين ناوي تكون يوم السبت

----------


## شمعة امل

بالامتحان :Eh S(2): 
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

راح اكون ادعيلك عشان تنجحي  :SnipeR (62): 
وين بدك تكون اليوم بعد ما تطلع من المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين بدك تكون في اخر الشهر

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

بالاردن   
وين كنت كمان ساعة بعد صلاة التراويح

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بالاردن   
> وين كنت كمان ساعة بعد صلاة التراويح


الجمعه يما الجمعه نفسي افهم ليش بتستهبل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_



الجمعه يما الجمعه نفسي افهم ليش بتستهبل 


_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

وين كنت بعد ما نولدت

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت 
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش فاكر 
وين كنت يوم ما ابوك وامك تجوزو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما كنت مولود  :Cry2: 

اليوم لما كنت فاتح على المنتدى على الساعه 9:30 على اي موضوع كنت فاتح ....؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ما كنت هون
وين بدك تكون بكرا بهالوقت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بهالوقت مسا والا الصبح مسا بالبيت والصبح بالكلية .

وين رح تكون بكرة الساعة :SnipeR (94):  2 مسا .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت براجع للامتحان  :Eh S(2): 
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بكون براجع للامتحان
وين كنت قبل ما تكون بالكلية تبع كلية الكليات

----------


## شمعة امل

عند الباب
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالمحاضرة 
وين كنت امبارح الساعة 5 المسا . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 9 ونص صباحا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محاضرة قياسات كهربائية .

وين رح تكون الساعة 11 الصبح بكره . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

بقاعة الامتحانات
وين ما بدك تكون

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مداوم بالمحل 

وين كنت قبل ساعتين

----------


## شمعة امل

عند صديقتي
وين كنت قبل 4 ساعات ونص

----------


## معاذ ملحم

برضووو كنت بالمحل مداوم 

وين كنت قبل 10 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بحضر حالي تروح عالجامعة 
وين بدك تكون الاسبوع الجاي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الاسبوع الجاي متل هاد اليوم رح يكون عندي أول يوم دوام بالجامعه

وين كنت قبل ما تدخل على المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

عند صحبتي 
وين بدك تكون بشهر 6

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحضر حالي للتخرج
وين بدك تكون اليوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 

وين بدك تكون بشهر اربعة .

----------


## anoucha

بدي أطلع رحلة
وين كنت ب 30 من فبراير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الشهر يا محترمة 28 يوم مش ثلاثين .

مع هيك بالكلية .

وين بدك تكون يوم 28/2

----------


## anoucha

> الشهر يا محترمة 28 يوم مش ثلاثين .
> 
> مع هيك بالكلية .
> 
> وين بدك تكون يوم 28/2


بعرف انو 28 مش 30 يا محترم 
بكون خلصت امتحاناتي 
وين بدك تكون ب24 سبتمبر

----------


## شمعة امل

يمكن عندك
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 1

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه
وين كنت اليوم الساعه 9

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل نص ساعة

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار خالتي
وين كنت اليوم

----------


## شمعة امل

بالامتحان
وين بدك تكون بعد ساعة

----------


## anoucha

براجع احصاء
وين كنت قبل مبارح

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف
الجو بارد 
بجوز بحد الصوبه او بالفراش
او هون
ما بعرف
وين بدك تكون بعد ساعه ونص

----------


## anoucha

بكون أتعشى
وين كنت قبل 15 ساعة

----------


## شمعة امل

نايمة
وين بدك تكون بكرا الصبح

----------


## The Gentle Man

نايم

----------


## anoucha

بدي فيق بكير ما بحب نام كتير وين كنت يوم 1نوفمبر 1954

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بحارب
وين كنت يوم 5جويلية 1962

----------


## anoucha

احتفل بانتصارك هههههههههههه
طب وين كنت ب 18 فيفري

----------


## شمعة امل

بحضر حالي للاستشهاد
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بحضربك الكفن عشان ادفنك هههههههههههه
وين كنت في 21 جانفي

----------


## The Gentle Man

هون بالمعركه الي عملتوها

وين كنت مبارح بكره الصبح بالليل

----------


## anoucha

كنت بين ذات البينين
وين كنت لما ام امك كانت عند خالة عمت ابوك

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالبيت
وين كنت بعد بكرا المسا

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس يجي الصبي بنصلي على النبي



وين بدك تكون بنفس المكان الي كنت في مبارح

----------


## anoucha

كون لحالي 
وين كنت لما كانت ميرفا بالبيت و انا بالمنتدى واوباما بالبيت الابيض

----------


## The Gentle Man

ماسالت حالي هالسؤال من قبل
بس اساله بحكيلك
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

كنت برا المنتدى
وين أحب مكان الك

----------


## شمعة امل

البحر
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

البحر 
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بالبحر كمان
طب وين ما بتحب تكون

----------


## شمعة امل

مكان مهجور
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بمكان مظلم
وين الدولة اللي بتحب تزورها

----------


## The Gentle Man

لبنان والجزائر

----------


## anoucha

> لبنان والجزائر


وين السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

وين الدوله الي ما بتحبها

----------


## anoucha

الهند
وينها اللغة الي بتحبها

----------


## شمعة امل

العربية
وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## The Gentle Man

مروح من الجامعه
وين هي الدوله الي بدك تزورها

----------


## anoucha

البرازيل
وين كانوا و انت كنت معاهم و التقوا اللي معاك معاهم ورحتوا على مكان لقيتوا فية اصحابكن

----------


## The Gentle Man

مكان انتي ما كنتي موجوده فيه
وين كنت قبل ما تدخل المنتدى

----------


## دموع الورد

على T.V

وين كنت قبل ساعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

مروح من الجامعه
وين كنت اليوم

----------


## دموع الورد

مثل كل يوم

وين كنت قبل نص ساعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت 
وين كنت مبارح بعد ما طلعت من البيت

----------


## anoucha

مبارح ما طلعت من البيت
وين كانوا؟

----------


## شمعة امل

كانوا عندكم
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون؟

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت اتفرج فيلم مصري معقد عقدلي حياتي
وين عندنا؟

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وين بدك تكون يوم السبت

----------


## anoucha

بالجامعة بالمدرجm بالطاولة الاولى 
وين كنت بكرة

----------


## شمعة امل

بالمكان يلي  كنت فيه اليوم
وين بدك تكون ب24/9

----------


## anoucha

عم بحتفل
وين رح تكون بنفس اليوم

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

بالاردن
 وين بدك قبل اشوي بعد صلاة التراويح السنة الماضية

----------


## anoucha

بكون جاية من الجامع
وين راحوا؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش فاكر
وين كنت مبارح مثل هيك

----------


## anoucha

بالمنتدى
وين رحت اليوم

----------


## The Gentle Man

رحت عالجامعه 
من وين روحت اليوم

----------


## anoucha

ما روحت اليوم انا معتكفة
وين و وين ما كنت

----------


## شمعة امل

بشي مكان
وين كنت 19/2/2009 الساعة 10ونص

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت طالع على الجامعه 
وين كنت بنفس الوقت

----------


## anoucha

كنت عم بطبخ الغدا مع ماما
وين ضاعوا؟

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

بالشغل
 وين بدك تكون بكرة عالظهر

----------


## anoucha

بالجامع
وين جاي على بالك تروح

----------


## شمعة امل

عند خالتي
وين كنت قبل 20 سنة بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت صغير نايم 
وين كنت قبل 22 ساعه

----------


## anoucha

كنت لسه ما تولدت وين هم؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند الي كانو قبل شوي هون 
وين راحو

----------


## شمعة امل

ما تولدت؟؟؟؟
وين كنت العام الماضي بهالوقت

----------


## anoucha

كنت مطرح ما كنت شو؟

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

مش مذكر 
وين رحت بالمصاري الي كانو معك الصبح

----------


## anoucha

اشتريت كازوزة 
وين ما كنتوا كونوا؟

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان
وين بدك تروح هلا

----------


## anoucha

للبيت
باي

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

مع السلامة
 وين شفتك اخرمرة بمطعم الحمص والفلافل

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف :SnipeR (94): 
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بساعد عمي بشغله

----------


## شمعة امل

وين كنت قبل ما الشمس تغرب؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتفرج للغرب

وين بدك تكون بعد ما تنزل عن منصه التخرج

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بجوز اروح اعمل حفله لانه خلصت 
وين البلد الي بدك تكون فيها مع حدا بتحبو

----------


## anoucha

بالجزاير قدام احلى شاطىء فيها و نكون بنشوف للشمس و هي تغرب
وين كنت مبارح بين العصر و المغرب

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل ما تشرق الشمس

----------


## anoucha

بسابع نومة منيح يلي جيتي كنت ندور لحالي بالمنتدى حتى كرهت
وين فطرت

----------


## The Gentle Man

هون
وين كنت

----------


## anoucha

كنت ندور وين كنت لما ابوك راح عالسوق اليوم

----------


## شمعة امل

ما راح
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالبيت عم دور
وين بدك تروح مع اختك

----------


## The Gentle Man

على الجامعه 
وين رحت مبارح مثل بكرا

----------


## شمعة امل

ما رحت
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

رايحة بالسيارة 
وين كانت امك و ابوك عام 1988

----------


## شمعة امل

لسه ما سالتهن
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف يمكن ماما بالبيت و ابي بالشغل
وين كنت في جوان 2003

----------


## The Gentle Man

كانو بجهزو لاخوي
وين كنت ب 1/5

----------


## anoucha

لسه ما كنت
وين كنت في 13 فبراير 2005

----------


## The Gentle Man

اممممممممم بجوز كنت  بالجامعه
وين كنت قبل 4 ساعات

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف يمكن بالبيت
وين كنت 1978

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بحضر عرس البابا والماما 
وين كنت باليوم الي بعده

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

رحت أجيب الحلوان للمعازيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانا رحت معاه
وين كنت قبل اسبوع من ولادتك

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

كنت في بطن الماما 
طيب انت وين كنت لما أذن العصر يوم الجمعة الجاي؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما سألته
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت 

وين كنت امبارح الساعة 12 بالليل .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

كنت مع الاقتصاد الكلي 
وين كنت صباح غدا مساءا

----------


## anoucha

بينهما
وين كنت بالكنت التي كانت لما كنا مع الذين كانوا و كنتم جميعا

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت مع كنا


وين كنت

----------


## anoucha

كنت مع كنتما
وين اليوم 10.30 الصبح

----------


## The Gentle Man

هلا دخلت الجامعه 
وين كنت لما انا ما كنت

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالمنتدى عم دور لحالي
وين كنت ب28 جانفي

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس يجي

وين كنت لما اخوك الي اكبر منك اجى للدنيا

----------


## شمعة امل

ما عندي اخي اكبر مني   :Icon31: 
وين كنت البارح الساعة 10 بالليل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدرس على مختبر التطبيقات يلي مش فاهمه .  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

وين بدك تكون الساعة 3 مسا .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل ما تجي هون

----------


## anoucha

كنت بتغدى
وين كنت لما اخوك الزغير اجا عالدنيا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت بالمدرسة . 
وين كنت امبارح بالليل الساعة 10

----------


## شمعة امل

بدرس
وين كنت قبل 3 ساعات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 
وين انتي هلا .

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## anoucha

بالنت
وين كنت الساعة 13.58

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 
وين بدك تكون بعد شهرين .

----------


## شمعة امل

بالاردن
وين كنت 12 ونص الصبح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 

وين بدك تكون بالصيف .

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبحر
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بالبحر هادا بدو سؤال
وين كنت الساعة 12.30 مبارح

----------


## شمعة امل

بحضر حالي للامتحان
وين بدك تكون بعد ساعتين

----------


## anoucha

براجع للامتحان البطيخة
وين كنت في 25 فيفري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت 

وين بدك تكون اليوم المغرب

----------


## شمعة امل

براجع للامتحان
وين كنت قبل 20 سنة بهالوقت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت ببيت جدي 

وين بدك تكون بشهر العسل

----------


## anoucha

مو لحتى أجوز بااول ه
وين بدك تجوز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله اعلم 
وين بتحب تسكن لم تتجوز باي بالبلد

----------


## anoucha

بسوريا
وين بدك تشتغل

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بسوريا
وين كنت مبارح الساعة 23.30

----------


## شمعة امل

نايمة
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

كنت رايحة انام
وين كنت بالشرق ولا المغرب

----------


## شمعة امل

بالوسط
وين كنت بالشمال او بالجنوب

----------


## anoucha

بالشمال
وين كنت ببسكرة ولا الشلف

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد بالشلف
وين بالشرفا ولا البقعة

----------


## anoucha

الشرفة اكيد
في لاسيتي ولا لوفلا

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد لاسيتي
وين بدك تكون يوم الاربعاء الساعة12

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اروح من الجامعه
وين بكون اخر امتحان عندك

----------


## anoucha

يوم الاربعا الساعة 12 بالتمام مرحبا
وين بدك تكون في نفس الوقت

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اكون مروح من الجامعه  :SnipeR (30):  
وين بدك تكون يوم الخميس

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين كنت هلا

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بلعب مباره 
وفزت طبعا  :SnipeR (62): 
وين كنت اليوم قبل ما تدخل المنتدى مباشره

----------


## anoucha

بالامتحان
وين كانوا رفقاتك

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف 
تركتهم بالجامعه
وين بتكون لما ما يكون عندك امتحان

----------


## شمعة امل

برا الامتحان
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

بنص الامتحان
وين كنت لما كان عمرك 15 سنة

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
وين ما بدك تكون بعد شوي

----------


## anoucha

بمكتبي عم راجع

----------


## The Gentle Man

وين السؤال انوشه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

وين بدك تكون بعد 4 شهور

----------


## The Gentle Man

بكون متخرج 
وبدور على وظيفه 
وين بدك تكون لما انا بدي اتخرج

----------


## حلم حياتي

بكون متخرج 
وبدور على وظيفه 
وين بدك تكون لما انا بدي اتخرج 

رح احضر حفل تخرج جنتل  لاباركله
وين حتكون كمان خمس دقايق

----------


## المتميزة

وين حتكون كمان خمس دقايق
في مكاني ما بتحرك 
وين راح تكون بعد 24 سا

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

رح اكون هناك 
وين بدك تكون لما ييجي جيرانكو يتعشو عندكو

----------


## النورس الحزين

كنت بالمدرسة 
وين كنت لما ما كانو وما كنت ولا حتى بكيت كنت ولا وين كنت وكنا وكانو

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_كنت بالمدرسة 
وين كنت لما ما كانو وما كنت ولا حتى بكيت كنت ولا وين كنت وكنا وكانو
_


 اكتبو عربي يا اخوان

----------


## anoucha

> كنت بالمدرسة 
> وين كنت لما ما كانو وما كنت ولا حتى بكيت كنت ولا وين كنت وكنا وكانو


رح كون بيناتكم
وين كنت لما اختك تخرجت و عملت عرسها

----------


## شمعة امل

بالعرس
وين كنت قبل ساعتين

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين كنت الساعة 08.30

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بال :Cry2: 
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالصالة الكبيرة رقم 2 بالصف التاني الطاولة التانية وراكي 
وين كنت لما امك ضربت اخوك

----------


## شمعة امل

بتفرج
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

انا اصغر وحدة فكنت بنضرب
وين كنت لما ابوك كان نايم

----------


## شمعة امل

نايمة
وين كنت لما كنت نايمة؟

----------


## anoucha

صاحية
وين كنت لما خالتك راحت من عندكم

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت عندنا
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

كنت بودعها
طب وين امك هلا

----------


## شمعة امل

عم بتتفرج بالتلفزيون
وانت؟

----------


## anoucha

راحت تدرس
وين اختك ...............

----------


## شمعة امل

بتتفرج في مسلسل مدبلج
وين اخوك يلي اكبر منك

----------


## anoucha

بفرانسا
وين اختك ياللي بتدرس بالابتدائي

----------


## شمعة امل

بالمدرسة
وين اختك؟

----------


## anoucha

عندها حراسة
وينو ابوك

----------


## شمعة امل

بالشغل
وين ما بدك تكون بعد شوي؟

----------


## anoucha

براجع راسي واجعني من كلمة مراجعة
وين بتكون يوم الخميس

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
وين بدك تكون بكرا الساعة 4 المسا

----------


## anoucha

بحتفل بنهاية اسوا اسبوعين عندي بحياتي كلها
وين ............

----------


## شمعة امل

رح احتفل معك  :Icon31:  
وين كنت؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه 
وين كنت ؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

بشوف فيلم اجنبي مضحك
وين بدك تكون هلا ؟؟

----------


## ajluni top

بدي اكون هون ويمكن اكون هناك

وين رايح خليك قاعد

----------


## المتميزة

انا ما بدي كون هون لكن بدي كون هناك بس بدي كون هون 
اذا فهمت ؟فهمني ؟
وين كنت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ajluni top

كنت هناك من هون جاي من هنيه وهان وهونيك

وانت وين كنت

----------


## المتميزة

انا كنت وكنتين ويا ريتني ما كنت بس للاسف كنت 
وين كنت انت ؟؟؟

----------


## ajluni top

انا كنت كاين بدي اكون بس بالاخر ما كنتش

وين بدك تكون بعد دقيقه ونص وخمسه وثلاثين جزء من الثانيه

----------


## المتميزة

انا صرت واصبحت ولازلت ومازلت وزلت 
وين بدك تكون بعد 35 ثانية

----------


## ajluni top

الله اعلم

بدي اروح اتصل بأمي

اشتقتلها :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

ماما زمانها جاية   جاية بعد شوية    جايبة معها لعب وحجات  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو متميزة مالك وين حابة تكون بالصيف . :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

بمرسى بلمهيدي أجمل مكان شفتو
وين كنت لما كانت الكنت والكانو مع كنتن وكنتما كانت مع انت

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_شو متميزة مالك وين حابة تكون بالصيف ._


 حابة اكون بالاردن وبالاخص شارع الجامعة 
وانت وين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بشارع.................
انت وين؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت 
وين كنت امبارح الساعة 3

----------


## anoucha

بالمنتدى
نفس السؤال

----------


## المتميزة

كنت هون 
وينك ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بالغرفة
وينو الوينين

----------


## المتميزة

كان هون يس ما كان بدو يكون هون اذا صار هونيك 
وين كنت قبل 100 سنة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 

وين رح تكون بعد  ساعات

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بدي اكون في الحصن اكيد ..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

بالكهف
وين كنت لما الديناصر كان جنب بيتكم

----------


## المتميزة

كنت معك 
وانت وين كنتي ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت 

وين رح  تكون بنهاية الاسبوع .

----------


## anoucha

كنت جايبة مسدسي حتى أطخو بيه هههههههههههه
وين كانت امك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت 
وين رح تكون بالمسا اليوم

----------


## المتميزة

بشارع الجامعة
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت 
وين رح تكون يوم الجمعة .

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين كنت بتاريخ10 12 1987

----------


## المتميزة

كنت انخمم اذا انجي للدنيا ولا لا لا 
وين كنت عام 1988

----------


## anoucha

بطريقي .....
وين كنت عام 2001

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالمدرسة 
وين رح تكون 18/1/2010

----------


## anoucha

بالجامعة اكيييييييييد
وين بدك تكون يوم عرسك

----------


## المتميزة

الله اعلم بس يمكن بالجامعة 
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالاردن اكيد 

وين رح تكون شريك عمرك .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

بدنا نكون بسوريا 
وين رح تقضي شهر العسل ههههههههه

----------


## المتميزة

ببيتو يمكن او عم يشرب قهوة 
وانت ؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

راح اقضيه بالاردن 
وانت وين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بلبنان 

وين بتحب تسكن انت وشريك العمر .

----------


## المتميزة

ببيتنا هههه
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

جوا البيت 
وين بدك تروح بس تتخرج

----------


## شمعة امل

بالاردن
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 10

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالمحاضره بس داخل على المنتدى 
وين كنت بعد ما خلصت امتحانك

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت قبل ساعتين

----------


## The Gentle Man

مروح من الجامعه 
وين كنت مبارح الساعه 19.45 GMT

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتفرج على مباراه 
وين كنت لما انا كنت موجود

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
وين بدك تكون بعد ما تشتغل

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اروح على بيت الزوجيه 
وين هي المنطقه الي بتحب تسكن فيها لما تتزوج

----------


## شمعة امل

منطقة حلوة كتير :Icon31: 
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحب اروح على اسبانيا 
وين اسبانيا

----------


## شمعة امل

قريبة من الجزائر
وين الجزائر

----------


## The Gentle Man

قريبه من المغرب 
وين انا كنت مبارح

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالرمثا      صح
وين ما بدك تكون بكرا

----------


## The Gentle Man

محل ما كنت بدي اكون اليوم
وين كنت قبل اسبوع مثل بكره

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت بدرس :Eh S(2): 
وين كنت قبل 11 يوم

----------


## anoucha

عم بدرس
وين جاية الشلف

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أسف أنوشكا بس ما فهمت السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

انا فهمت السؤال
تقع الشلف بالجزائر
وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين جاية ذات البينين

----------


## anoucha

> أسف أنوشكا بس ما فهمت السؤال


معليش نرجس بس هاي منطقة تقع بالجزاير :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب 
وين السؤال

----------


## anoucha

> طيب 
> وين السؤال


وين جاية بين ذات البينين

----------


## شمعة امل

.........؟
وين كنت قبل ربع ساعة

----------


## anoucha

بجلي الجليات
وين الكون جاية

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالبيت 
وين بتكون لما بدك تركب بالباص

----------


## anoucha

بالموقف
وين كنت مبارح الساعة 73.56

----------


## شمعة امل

مكان الانتظار
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بستنى حتى تصير 70.50
وين بتيجي اعلى منطقه بالعالم

----------


## anoucha

على راسي
وين اعلى منطقة كنت فيها

----------


## The Gentle Man

بمنطقه بفلسطين ناسي اسمها
وين اخفض بقعه بالعالم

----------


## anoucha

الشلف ليش انت فلسطيني

----------


## شمعة امل

وين السؤال
كما ذكرت من قبل يجب وضع السؤال يا انوشة
وين كنت اليوم الساعة12

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_الشلف ليش انت فلسطيني_





يعني فيكي تحكي تقريبا 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_وين السؤال
كما ذكرت من قبل يجب وضع السؤال يا انوشة
وين كنت اليوم الساعة12
_




بالجامعه 

وين كنت الساعه 12:01

----------


## anoucha

كنت طاعة من الامتحان 
ياي انا بموت بالفلسطينيين 
وين كنت عام 1948

----------


## شمعة امل

بالحرب
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## anoucha

براجع البطيخة الاحصاء
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بصلح كهربا عنا بالبيت 
وين كنت لما ابوك اجى على الدنيا

----------


## anoucha

كنت بستناه لحتى يجيبني للدنيا
وين كانت امك عام 1969

----------


## شمعة امل

بتدرس
وين كنت عام 1989

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بستنى بميرفا حتى تيجي على الدنيا :Db465236ff: 

وين كنت بس اجت ميرفا على الدنيا

----------


## anoucha

السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال وينو :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

يا ستي السؤال واضح 
وين كنتي لما انا اجيت عالدنيا؟

----------


## anoucha

كنت لسه بحاول اصول لبيتك
وين جارتك هلا

----------


## شمعة امل

بيبيتهم
وانت وين عمتك هلا

----------


## anoucha

راحت لبيتها من زماااان
وينها خالة عمة جدة امك

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

راهي عندكم 
وين كنت ضروك ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

كنت عند ميرفا
وين كنت قبل ما تدخل للمنتدى

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

كنت في القهوة مع صحابي
وين راكي رايحة ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

راني رايخة نتفرج
وين في عنابة

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

انا  من دار السلطان 
وين انت ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

من لاسيتي
وين دار السلطان

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

جاية في عنابة ما تعرفيهاش؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

جاية حد ام الطبول
وين كنت هاذي المدة؟

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

كنت مشغول
الميكرو كان خاسر واشتريت واحد جديد
وين راكي من بعد؟؟

----------


## anoucha

في الهند
وين كانت السيارة

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

في القاراج
وين كنت قبل اليوم ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

غدا
وين بعرفك مانيش عارفة

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

بعد غد 
وين ما علاباليش

----------


## anoucha

سي راني شاكة
وين تقع عنابة

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

فاه راكي شاكة ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

في واحدة
جاوب على السؤال

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

ما فهمت والووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهميني يا اخت

----------


## anoucha

كي نفهم نفهمك
وين كنت عام 1988

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

كنت ما زال ما نزيد
وانت

----------


## anoucha

كنت معولة
وين كنت في 21 جانفي 1989

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

كنت في ليكول بلاك
وانت

----------


## anoucha

في دارنا
وين كنت في ليكول

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

عند امي
وانت

----------


## anoucha

عند بابا
وين كنت لما تحصلت على الباك

----------


## شمعة امل

بحفلة
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

عملت حفلة وطرت بعدها لتونس
وين كنت ب21 12 1548

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت مطرح ما كنت انت
وين كنت قبل 4 ساعات

----------


## ajluni top

كنت نايم اعتقد

وانت وين كنت

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا كنت بالجامعه 
وين كنت قلب 3 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

عند عمتي
وين كنت اليوم الساعة7 صباحا

----------


## ajluni top

ناااااااااااااااااااااااايم

وين كنت بكره

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اكون بالبيت 
وين كنت لما اثلجت الدنيا عليك اخر مره

----------


## شمعة امل

بالشارع    :Eh S(2): 
نفس السؤاال

----------


## ajluni top

اخر ثلجه لحقتها قبل 5 سنين :Eh S(2):  كنت بعجلون

وين كنت ب 11 9 2003

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اروح للجامعه
وين المنطقه الي فيها ثلج

----------


## شمعة امل

البليدة
وين اجمل منطقة

----------


## The Gentle Man

محل ما في ناس بحبهم 

وين بتحب تعيش دنيا حلوة

----------


## شمعة امل

مكان حلو
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

مكان ما حدا يعرفه واكون انا والي بحبه هناك وما حدا يعكر الهدوء الي احنا فيه 


وين بيجي البحر

----------


## شمعة امل

حد اليابسة 
وين كنت لما ما كنت هون

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت مروح من الجامعه
وين كنت انا لما انا ما كنت موجود

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بتصلي
وين كنت 4/7/2006

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بشتغل 

وين كنت بنفس اليوم

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بال  :Eh S(2): 
وين كنت ب 5/7/2007

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف ليش  :Eh S(2): 

كمان نفس الشي 
وين كنت بنفس الاسبوع

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبحر
وين بتحب تكون لما بتكون معصب

----------


## The Gentle Man

خارج المكان الي كنت فيه
عشان اغير جو


وين بتكون لما تكون معصب وحالتك حاله وما بدك ترد على حدا

----------


## شمعة امل

في مكان ما فيه حدا
وين بتحب تكون لما ما بتكون زعلان

----------


## The Gentle Man

بمكان كله ناس
عشان وقتها بكون مبسوط


وين قمة السعاده

----------


## شمعة امل

بقمة النجاح
وين قمة الحزن

----------


## The Gentle Man

بقمه الخسارة وتحس حالك صغير 


وين هي الشلف

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجزائر
وين الرمثا

----------


## The Gentle Man

على الحدود مع سوريا 
بس هي بالاردن


وين المنطقه الي نفسك تزورها

----------


## شمعة امل

جاية بالحدود مع سوريا وهي بالاردن      :Icon31: 
وين هي المنطقة يلي ما نفسك تزورها

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجزائر 
لانه الي كنت بدي ازوره جاي لعنا  :Icon31: 

وين هي المنطقه الي زرتها وحابب ترجعلها

----------


## شمعة امل

البليدة
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بفلسطين 

وين هي البليده

----------


## المتميزة

البليدة هي ولاية بالجزائر
وينك لما انا كنت بس انت ما كنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

كنت المكان اللي كانت امك فيه
نفس السؤال

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بالمكان اللي كان ابوك فيه
وينك امبارح؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

مثل اليوم 
وين بعض الناس ما بينت

----------


## المتميزة

هم بانو بس انت ما بينت مشان هيك هم مابينو وانشاء الله راح يبانو ولا يرجعو ما يبانو مرة ثانية 
وين كنت لما ما كنت تبين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت مو مبين 
لانه كنت متخبي
وين انا كنت متخبي

----------


## المتميزة

كنت متخبي مطرح ما كنت متخبي 
وين كنت انا لما ما كنت هنا بس حبيت اكون هنا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بتشاوري نفسك تدخلي ولا لأ


وين هي المنطقه الي كنت بتشاوري نفسك انك تدخلي ولا لا

----------


## المتميزة

انا كنت بمكان ما بس ما كنت بدي اكون    
لييييييه؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

شو بعرفني؟؟؟

بس وين انت بتكون لما الشمس بتكون بإتجاه الشرق ودرجة ميلانها 64 درجة وسرعة الرياح 5 كم/س بإتجاه الشمال الشرقي وانا بنفس الوقت بكون واقف على بعد 13 م اذا مشيت انت بعكس عقارب الساعة بسرعة 3 كم/ س؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف 
ولا بدي اعرف
وين كنت لما فكرت بهالسؤال

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_شو بعرفني؟؟؟

بس وين انت بتكون لما الشمس بتكون بإتجاه الشرق ودرجة ميلانها 64 درجة وسرعة الرياح 5 كم/س بإتجاه الشمال الشرقي وانا بنفس الوقت بكون واقف على بعد 13 م اذا مشيت انت بعكس عقارب الساعة بسرعة 3 كم/ س؟؟؟؟
_


 شوووووووووووووووو بعرفني؟؟؟؟
وينك  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

انا هون ...
بس السؤال وين انتي لما يكون العالم بسكون تام لما تحكي كلمة والكلمة ما تلاقي مكان تروح عليه بس تحسي حالك وحيدة مالك غير ظلك على الارض الي صنعه جسمك وهو حاجب نور الشمس؟؟؟؟

----------


## النورس الحزين

بالبر   
وين كنت

----------


## The Gentle Man

من وين بتجيب هالاسئله

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_انا هون ...
بس السؤال وين انتي لما يكون العالم بسكون تام لما تحكي كلمة والكلمة ما تلاقي مكان تروح عليه بس تحسي حالك وحيدة مالك غير ظلك على الارض الي صنعه جسمك وهو حاجب نور الشمس؟؟؟؟
_


 اكون بس ما يكون بدي اكون لانو لازم اكون  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
نفس السؤال ؟

----------


## ابو العبد

جواب منطقي.....

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_جواب منطقي....._


 شكرااااا
بس وين جوابك ؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

طيب ليش ما تكوني الي بدك تكوني لما ما بتقدري تكوني عشان تثبتي امكاناتك انك ممكن تكوني مع انك ممكن تكوني....

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_من وين بتجيب هالاسئله_


 كيف انا معك بالاسئلة...

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_طيب ليش ما تكوني الي بدك تكوني لما ما بتقدري تكوني عشان تثبتي امكاناتك انك ممكن تكوني مع انك ممكن تكوني...._


 لانو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب حطو اسئله خلينا نجاوب  :Eh S(2): 
وين انت

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_طيب حطو اسئله خلينا نجاوب 
وين انت
_


 ليش هاد مو اسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بالعزا 
وين كنت انت

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
جواب منطقي.....


شكرااااا
بس وين جوابك ؟؟
_


 اجابتي انا بكون بالمكان الي بدي اكون فيه ... بإمكاناتي الممكنة تكونه بهذا المكان

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
طيب ليش ما تكوني الي بدك تكوني لما ما بتقدري تكوني عشان تثبتي امكاناتك انك ممكن تكوني مع انك ممكن تكوني....


لانو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_


 لأنه انا وانت بإمكاننا بكون بدون ما نكون بإرادتنا...

----------


## anoucha

وينكم هلا

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
جواب منطقي.....


شكرااااا
بس وين جوابك ؟؟



اجابتي انا بكون بالمكان الي بدي اكون فيه ... بإمكاناتي الممكنة تكونه بهذا المكان
_


 نستعرف بيك (بالجزائري)
يعني  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
وينك انت لما كان بدك تكون بس ما كنت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بالصوماال 
وين كنت و ماكان لازم تكون لولا انو الكانت كنت مع الكنت

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_طيب حطو اسئله خلينا نجاوب 
وين انت
_


 عجقتكوا ...

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
جواب منطقي.....


شكرااااا
بس وين جوابك ؟؟



اجابتي انا بكون بالمكان الي بدي اكون فيه ... بإمكاناتي الممكنة تكونه بهذا المكان



نستعرف بيك (بالجزائري)
يعني 
وينك انت لما كان بدك تكون بس ما كنت ؟؟؟؟؟
_


 فلسطين

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_بالصوماال 
وين كنت و ماكان لازم تكون لولا انو الكانت كنت مع الكنت
_


 شارع فلسطين منطقة البارحة

----------


## المتميزة

وينو المكان اللي لازم تكون فيه بس ما انت فيه ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

وين سؤالك ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا زلمه حط السؤال  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> وينو المكان اللي لازم تكون فيه بس ما انت فيه ؟؟؟


سووووووووووريا بدي اكون فيها هلأ
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

لازم اكون بالجزائر اعزي ميرفا


يون مكان العزا

----------


## anoucha

بالشلف
وين كنت بروسيا

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_يا زلمه حط السؤال_ 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت عند الثلج
وين هي روسيا صحيح

----------


## المتميزة

رورسيا جاية بافريفيا 
وين الشلف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بالصين يمكن
وين جاية بلاروسيا

----------


## ابو العبد

روسيا بدار

----------


## المتميزة

جاية بالشرفة
وينك؟؟

----------


## anoucha

السؤال يا أخ :SnipeR (30): 
وين جاية الدار

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالحاره 

وين الحاره

----------


## anoucha

بالحي العتيق
وين الحي العتيق

----------


## ابو العبد

ممنوع الاسئلة الشخصية... المكانية ...

----------


## The Gentle Man

ابو العبد  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> ممنوع الاسئلة الشخصية... المكانية ...


الحي العتيق هدا مكان انا ما بعرفو هاي الأسئلة عفوية  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حلم حياتي

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## anoucha

وين كنت لما كانت بتلج؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما في ثلج عنا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وين الثلج اكثر شي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عجلون اكيد
وين انت هلا .

----------


## anoucha

بالانترنت بالجامعة
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بالبيت 
معطلين  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

وين الجامعه الي فيها انترنت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالجزائر صح انوشه 

وين بدك كون اليوم مسا 
.

----------


## anoucha

عطلتووووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  :Eh S(2): 
جاية مطرح ما جاية
وين انت؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالنت باربد
وين انتي .

----------


## anoucha

بالجامعة يعني بدي كون؟
وين اربد

----------


## The Gentle Man

قريبه من الرمثا

وين هو اليوم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بالطفيله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و ما حدش يسألني كيف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وين اوروبا؟ :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

جنبي
وين انت

----------


## The Gentle Man

على ما اظن حكيت بالبيت  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

وين انا ؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدار ابوي :Db465236ff: 

و انت؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 


وين انا بكون لما انا بكون مش موجود في المكان الي انا ما بكون موجود فيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدار ابوك يا حج  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3): 

وين بتكون اليوم المغرب .

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اكيد بكون داير بالزرقا :Icon31: 

و ين كنت امبارح الساعه 6 المسا؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اكيد بالبيت 

وين داير بالزرقا يا حلو .

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا ما بدور بالزرقا

وين ما في حدا هون

----------


## شمعة امل

لا في حدا
وين كنت قبل شوي

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بستنى بناس  :SnipeR (30): 
وين كنت الساعه 6

----------


## شمعة امل

6 الصبح كنت نايمة لانو المسا لسه
وين كنت لما انا ما كنت هون

----------


## anoucha

كنت رايحة لعند خوالي باااااااااااااااي
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بستنى حدا يجي هون

وين ؟؟؟؟؟
مش شو بدي سأل

----------


## شمعة امل

شو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وين كنت لما كان الثلج بيسقط

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالبيت بستنى ينزل عنا 

وين  هي المنطقه الي بنزل فيها ثلج كثير وبنزل عندكم ثلج

----------


## شمعة امل

الشراقة
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعجلون
احنا قليل ما بينزل 



وين كنت انا لما انا ما كنت موجود بنفس الفتره الي كنت انا مش موجود بالمنطقه الي صاحبي ما كان موجود فيها

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت ببيتكم يمكن
وين كنت لما كنت موجود بنفس الفترة وبنفس المنطقة يلي كان صاحبك فيها

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنتي ببيتنا 
 :SnipeR (83): 

وين كنت لما الي كان ما كان موجود

----------


## شمعة امل

ما كنت
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

نفس الاجابه


وين كانو الي كنت انا بدي اياهم يكونو موجودين

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف 
اسألهم
وين كنت لما كانوا اللي بدك اياهم موجودين

----------


## زهرة النرجس

كنت محل ما كانوا إلي بدي إياهم 
وين كنت إنت لما كنا قراب من محل ما كانوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت جاي عندكم


وين رحتو

----------


## شمعة امل

رحنا لما رحتو
بس وين رحتو لما احنا اجينا؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

طلعنا لانه فكرناك مش جاي



وين الواحد بروح بس يطلع من المنتدى

----------


## شمعة امل

المكان يلي بدو او ما بدو يروحو
وين المكان يلي بدك تروحو بعد ما تطلع؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

على الغرفه الثانيه 



وين هو المكان يلا بتحبه اكثر شي

----------


## شمعة امل

البحر
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحب اروح على مكان الاقي في حدا بحبو 



وين كنت انا بعيد ميلادي قبل سنتين

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف
وبن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت على البحر
وين في عنا بحر

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف   :SnipeR (94): 
وين انتو عندكم بحر ووين احنا عندنا بحر؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

عنا بالعقبه في بحر وحيدبس
يطل على البحر الاحمر


وعندكم المنطقه الشماليه كلها بحر

وفي بالشلف بحر كمان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

برافو   :SnipeR (62): 
وين بدك تروح بعد 2 سا

----------


## المتميزة

بالخارج 
وين كنت لما كنت انا بدي اياك تكون بس انت ما كنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

شو بعرفني وين بدكياني؟؟؟
بس وين انت لما انت مش معك بالمكان الي انت في

----------


## المتميزة

معك 
وينك انت ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

انا بالحارة
انت وين؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

انا بالحي 
وين كنت قبل ساعتين؟؟

----------


## النورس الحزين

بالبيت 
وين كنتي لما كانو بدهم ايكونو عشان تكوني معهم

----------


## المتميزة

ما كنت معهم 
وينك لما انا ما كنت هون ؟؟

----------


## النورس الحزين

كنت مع ........ لما انتي اجيتي 
وين كنتي لما انا كنت مع....... :SnipeR (83):

----------


## المتميزة

كنت مع .....
وينو ....؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شو بعرفني 

وين انا ؟

----------


## النورس الحزين

عالكمبيوتر  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
........... وين

----------


## دموع الورد

شو وين؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_عالكمبيوتر 
........... وين
_


 بال......
وينك قبل غدا ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

كنت نايم وانا هسة رايح انام

----------


## النورس الحزين

ما تغديت كنت على الكمبيوتر 
وينك انتي قبل ما تروح .......... :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عند معاذ ملحم ,  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

وين كنت امبارح الظهر .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وينك هلا

----------


## anoucha

بالجامعة بردو
ونك بالجامعة

----------


## شمعة امل

بقاعة الانترنت
وينك

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Icon15: هيني

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانا هون

وين راح الي كنت بدي اياه

----------


## anoucha

ساااااافر
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

اسالوا لما يجي 
وين كنت قبل شوي

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بستنى  :SnipeR (30):  

وين راح سافرو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

بشي مكان
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف :Eh S(2): 
وين أمك هلا مبارح و بكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## The Gentle Man

امي هلا برا
ومبارح هون 
وبكرا ما بعرف



نفس السؤال  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

امي بالعزا
وين هو المكان يلي بدك تروحو هلا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش رايح مكان
هيني موجود
وين كنت اليوم الساعه 3

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

عم بستمع لبحث الجودة لي صاحبي ساعدني فيهههههههه
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت   :Eh S(2): 
وين كنت قبل 5 دقائق

----------


## anoucha

المطبخ
وين كنت الساعة 13.30

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
وين كنت قبل 1000000000000000000 سنة بكل صراحة      :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

كنت بالكهف بلعب مع ديناصوري ههههههه
نفس السؤال و بكل صراحة

----------


## المتميزة

كنت بسيارتي الحجرية عم بعمل رحلة 
وينك قبل 10000000 سنة (نفس السؤال)

----------


## anoucha

عم جهز لك الطريق لحتى أسرقك ههههههه
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بال :Bl (14): 
وبن بتروحي هلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية مع صحابي 

وين بتحب تكون اليوم مسا .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

في المنزل
ماذا تفعل الان

----------


## anoucha

بالمنتدى
وين كنت السبت 10 مارس 2008

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ناسي .  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

وين كنت امبارح الساعة 12.5

----------


## anoucha

بالنت بالجامعة
وين كنت يوم عيد ميلادك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت طبعا .  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
وين تحب تكون بعيد ميلادك الجاي .

----------


## anoucha

مع لي بحبو
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالدرك الامن العام . 

وين بتحب تكون الصيف الجاي .

----------


## anoucha

بسووووريا
وين جاي على بالك تتعشى اليوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت مع اهلي .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
نفس السؤال .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

مو جاي على بالي .....
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

الي بحبنو هو بتعشي معي


وين هو الي بحبني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

دور عليه  :SnipeR (51): 
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدور عليكي  :SnipeR (62): 


وين راح الي كنت تفكر فيه

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف بس اجا
وين كنت قبل ما تروح تتعشى

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت قاعد بستنى فيه


وين بتتعشو

----------


## شمعة امل

بالمكان يلي بدنا ياه
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالعاده بالمطبخ



وين كنت قبل 3 ساعات

----------


## شمعة امل

بالجامعة
وين كنت قبل 10000000  بكل صراحة  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش عارف بالضبط
ناسي
لانه الها زمان رايحه





وين هو الي كان من اقبلك انته اونت مش جنبي مكنتش

----------


## شمعة امل

اه صحيح
مين؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

نانسي عجرم


وين هي ساكنه

----------


## شمعة امل

ببيتهم
وينو يلي بيعمل مشاكل

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاعد على الكمبيوتر الثاني 


وين بروح الي بعمل مشاكل

----------


## شمعة امل

بمكان بيعمل فيه مشاكل  :Icon31: 
وين بروح يلي ما بيعمل مشاكل

----------


## The Gentle Man

بكون قاعد مؤدب
وبكون بمكان بكون ناس فيه مؤدبين 



وين راح الي بعده بيجي

----------


## شمعة امل

بيستنى
وين بدك تكون بعد 10 د

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اكون بالبيت بس مش بالمنتدى  :Eh S(2): 


وين بدي اكون بعد 16 دقيقه

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت 
وين ما بدك تكون مع انك لازم تكون

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالجامعه 


وين بدي اروح بعد ما الي بدي اياهم يروحو

----------


## المتميزة

عند اللي بدك اياهم يروحو  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
وينك لما ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

لما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وين صاروا

----------


## المتميزة

صارو في .......
وينك انت ؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالكلية 
نفس السؤال ؟

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين كنت مبارح الصبح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نايم بالبيت . 
وين كنت امبارح الساعة 6 المسا .

----------


## anoucha

بالمطبخ
وين كنت يو السبت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت طبعا 
وين انتي  اليوم المسا .

----------


## المتميزة

بال............
وينك غدا المسا ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت
وين كنت هلأ

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
وين كنت قبل شوي

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بالكليه 


وين بدها تروح الي بالتوقيع

----------


## شمعة امل

بتفكر لسه ما قررت
وينو المكان يلي بتحس فيه بالامان

----------


## The Gentle Man

مكان اكون فيه لحالي ما اشوف ولا حدا يشوفني عشان انسى كلشي 



وين هو يا ترى عندك مكان

----------


## شمعة امل

والله نفس الشيء 
وين المكان يلي ما بتحس فيه بالامان

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل شي محيط حولي بكون بخوف اذا كان فيه ناس بتخوف 


وين اجيت مبارح

----------


## شمعة امل

ما فهمت
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

اجيت على المنتدى


وين احلى مكان بدك تروحيه

----------


## شمعة امل

في كتير
وانت

----------


## The Gentle Man

على اسبانيا 

وين المكان الحلو الرائع الي نفسك تزوره

----------


## المتميزة

بدي اروح الى اعلى قمة بالعالم 
وين اعلى قمة بالعالم ؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

حكولي مره زمان انه اعلى قمه هي قمه ايفرست 



وين ا لخفض بقعه في العالم

----------


## المتميزة

قالولي انها الشلف 
وين الشلف ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

حكولي بالجزائر


وين انا لما انا ما كنت انا

----------


## المتميزة

كنت مع انت 
وينك لما صرت انت بس ما حبيت انك تكون انت ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

محل ما انا
وين راح ؟ ما بدو يرجع اليوم

----------


## المتميزة

راح ع...... واذا بدو يرجع ما بعرف  بتحب اسألو؟؟
وين.....؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

بال....
وينكم

----------


## anoucha

بالشرفة
وينكم كلكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

عندي امتحان 

وين ما حدا بين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله امتحانات ومشروع تخرج 

وين كنت امبارح الساعة 12 مسا .

----------


## anoucha

بتامن نومة
ه
وين كنت مبارح

----------


## The Gentle Man

عند دار عمتي 
وين راح الي راح

----------


## anoucha

والله ما بعرف
وين كنت الجمعة الساعة 14.30

----------


## The Gentle Man

كنت بعدني بالبيت

وين كنت انت لما اصحابك ما كانو معك

----------


## شمعة امل

بحظر للبحث
وين كنت لما ما كنت

----------


## anoucha

كنت مع شركة التضامن ه
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما كنت 
وين انا

----------


## شمعة امل

هونيك
وينو هو؟

----------


## anoucha

بالبيت أكيد ويمكن بالغرفة
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

شو بيعرفني؟؟
وينو التيارتي؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف

وين احلى واحد موجود

----------


## المتميزة

هو مو هون 
وينك انت ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

بالبيت

وينك؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بالبيت

وينك يا .....

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت
وينو ... حبيبي فينو ... البي الله يعينو

----------


## المتميزة

بال ......
وينك البارحة صباحا ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

نايييييييييييييييم

وينك

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بالبيت

وين راح ابوي مبارح

----------


## المتميزة

راح على بيت عمتك 
وينو البابا ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

نايييم 
وينها خالت جدة عمتك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يرحمها . 

وين كنت يوم الجمعة بعد العصر .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

كنت ببيتنا 
وينو اللي كان هون ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ما بعرف 
وين كنت قبل ساعتين .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## روان

في البيت

الساعه 2

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
وين كنت البارح بهالوقت

----------


## المتميزة

ما بتذكر 
وينو اللي كان هون ؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ما بعرف 

وين بتكون اليوم المسا

----------


## شمعة امل

هون
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## fba

كنت عند صديقتي ندردش  إللي بعدي وين كنت الساعة 4؟

----------


## شمعة امل

وينك هلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالنت 

وين بتكون اليوم الساعة 10 مسا

----------


## شمعة امل

بالبيت
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالبيت
وينك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بالبيت


وين كنت قبل ساعه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

كنت بحفلة خطبة
وين بدك تكون الساعة 6 المسا

----------


## شمعة امل

لسا ما فكرت 
وين كنت قبل شوي ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

بفطر


وين رحت مبارح

----------


## رمز الاسود

كنت فيى البحر
وين كنت  غدا :Icon15:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كنت فيى البحر
> وين كنت  غدا



كيف غدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

كنت غدا اعتقد انها بكرة 

ما بعرف بس اعتقد انو بأربد 

وين بتروح لما تزهق

----------


## ابو عوده

بروح ع المسجد   اصلى
وين كنت يوم الاحد الساعه 7.30مساء 19/7

----------


## المالك الحزين

> بروح ع المسجد   اصلى
> وين كنت يوم الاحد الساعه 7.30مساء 19/7


كنت بعمل دراي كلين للسيارة 

وين بتكون وقت الصلاة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بروح ع المسجد   اصلى
> وين كنت يوم الاحد الساعه 7.30مساء 19/7



شو هاي صار تحقيق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كنت بعمل دراي كلين للسيارة 
> 
> وين بتكون وقت الصلاة


سؤال حلو

بكون اصلي اذا لحقت اروح عالجامع


نفس السؤال

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو هاي صار تحقيق


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> سؤال حلو
> 
> بكون اصلي اذا لحقت اروح عالجامع
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال


كنت بسوي عمليه ارهابيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

_وين بتروح لما بدك تحضر سينما_

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> _وين بتروح لما بدك تحضر سينما_


عالكمبيوتر


نفس السؤال

----------


## المتميزة

عالتلفزيون 
وين تروح لما تحب تغني بصوت عالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

في البيت بعدين بطلوا الجيران ببطل اغني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وين كنت/ي اليوم  لما بتكون زعلان وطفشان؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتمشى 

وين بتكون لما تكون زعلان

----------


## ابو عوده

بروح بسكر مشان انسي الماضي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يعني بروح على خماره  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وين كنت مبارح الساعه 8.30 بالليل ؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

بالمكان المعتاد  :SnipeR (30): 
وينك بعد ساعة ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالدار 

وينك بعد 4 أشهر

----------


## المتميزة

بالدوام  :Eh S(2): 
وين كنت البارحة الساعة 4 المسا

----------


## ابو عوده

في المكان المعتاد  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
وين بتروح لما بدك تقضي شهر العسل؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

امممممممممممممممممممممم لسه ما قررت  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
نفس السؤال

----------


## ابو عوده

مش لما ارجع ام عوده بالاول  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نشالله ايطاليا 

وين بدك تكون الصيف الجاي

----------


## المتميزة

بمكان غير اللي انا فيه هاد الصيف  :SnipeR (62): 
وينك بعد 10 سنين (ان شاء الله )

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الاعمار بيد لله 

الله يعلم 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

وين السؤال :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات

----------


## ابو عوده

_كنت بعمل شوبنج_
_وين كنت الساعه 2بالظهر_

----------


## ميرنا

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ميرنا

مافي سؤال :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

> مافي سؤال


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابو عوده

وين حتكون بعد ساعه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الله أعلم
بس يمكن أكون بالبيت

وين كنت الساعه 7 مساءا ؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

كنت بحضر الفطور باليبت 
وين بتروح لما تزعل؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بروح ع غرفتي و ما بحكي مع حد :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وين بتروح اذا كنت زهقان و ما لقيت حد يطلع معك ؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

بروح على حدائق الحسين اتسلي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وين بتروح لما بدك تعزم حدا على شئ مكان؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على شارع الجامعة 

وين بتحب تروح لم تزعل من جميع الناس ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

والله زمان على هاللعبه 

بروح  لمكان فاضي 

وين كنت قبل ساعه ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

كنت بسوي عمليه ارهابيه بعدين بتعرفي شو هيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وين بتكوني بعد ساعه يا مقصوفه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

بسوي عمليه اجراميه بعدين بتعرف شو هي ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وين بتكون بعد 3 ساعات ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

بكون سويت العمليه وارتحت من مقصوفه الرقبه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس امانه شو هيه العمليله تبعتك ا؟ :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  
وين بتكوني يا مقصوفه بعد 4 ساعات ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اكيد بالقبر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

صح بكون بالقبر بس بكون حاضره على جنازتك  :Db465236ff: 
لانو العمليه الاجراميه سبيسيال الك  :Db465236ff: 
وين بتكون بكرا بهالوقت ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

> صح بكون بالقبر بس بكون حاضره على جنازتك 
> لانو العمليه الاجراميه سبيسيال الك 
> وين بتكون بكرا بهالوقت ؟


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
دائما جوابك بكون على طرف لسانك يا مقصوفه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بكون معاكي يا مقصوفه وين يعني بدي اكون ما هوه ما في غيرك مقصوف  :Db465236ff: 
وين بتكوني بعد الساعه 9.45

----------


## شمعة امل

9.45 بكون بعزي في اهلك  :Db465236ff: 
وين بتكون بعد 5 ساعات

----------


## ابو عوده

> وين السؤال يا مقصوف ؟؟
> شكلوا الزهايمر حظر


الله يساعدك على حالك السؤال موجود يا هبله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> الله يساعدك على حالك السؤال موجود يا هبله


يا اهبل سالت وانت ما جاوبت  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 9.45 بكون بعزي في اهلك 
> وين بتكون بعد 5 ساعات


الله يقصف رقبتك شو قووويه والجواب على طرف لسانك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الله يعينهم اهللك عليكي  :Db465236ff: مش عارف كيف عايشين معك ؟؟ :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
وين كنتي مبارح الساعه 11؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

والله بيحمدوا في الله صبح ومسا  :Db465236ff: 
كنت بالميزو نتاعنا  :Db465236ff: 
وين كنت البارح الساعه 3 المسا ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

> والله بيحمدوا في الله صبح ومسا 
> كنت بالميزو نتاعنا 
> وين كنت البارح الساعه 3 المسا ؟


شو هالكلام يا فوزيه والله انتي لازم تكوني حماه عصام يلي بباب الحاره شو اسمها؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
كنت نايم  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## الخمايسة

المشكلة السؤال مش الي!!!!؟

----------


## ابو عوده

وين كنت مبارح الساعه 9 باليل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

بشيكاغو  :Db465236ff: 
وين كنت 10 الصبح

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
كنت نايم 
وين كنت  الساعه 4 العصر مبارح

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بحضر حبل المشنقه  :Db465236ff: 

وين كنت قبل مبارح الساعه 7  المسا ؟

----------


## keana

طلعنا نشتري اكل جاهز

وين كنت الساعه 5 الصبح؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت نايمه 
وين  كنت قبل 5 ساعات ؟

----------


## keana

كنت بشيل باكل العزومه
لكن تكسرت

وين كننتي مباح الساعه 10؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

كنت بالبيت مع الضيوف 
وين كنت اليوم الساعه 2

----------


## keana

كنت بحط ب اكل العزومه
جاج محشي 

كتير طيب  اشتهيتك معنا

طيب وين كنت اول مبارح الساعه 2 الصبح.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Bl (3):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

صعبه وشي 


كنت مع ابوي بعايد على ولاد عمو  


وين كنت ليوم الساعه 1 الظهر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالبيت بتدرس 

وين انت هلا

----------


## دموع الورد

بالبيت

وين كنت قبل ساعه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هون بالنت

وين بدك تكون كمان ساعة

----------


## شمعة امل

اشوف برنامج يظم نجوم باب الحاره

وين كنت قبل 5 ساعات ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

كنت في المقهي
وين انت هسه؟؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

أنا هلا بالبيت بغرفتي
وين كنت اليوم العصر؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كنت على النت بحكي مع بنت من اندونيسيا

 :SnipeR (62): 

وين كنت قبل بعد المغرب؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

قبل المغرب كنت بالبيت و بعدو بردو كنت بالبيت
وين كنت يوم 29 جوان

----------


## الخمايسة

> وين كنت يوم 29 جوان


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

ما بعرف وين كنت  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
وين انت هلاء ؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا في البيت

وين انت هلأ؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

بالبيت 
وين كنت أبل ساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بلف دوالي

وين كنت قبل شوي؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

نايمة 
وين كنت مبارح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

الصبح بالجامعة وبعدين  عند دار خالي

وين كنت قبل ساعتين؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

نايمة 
وين كنت مبارح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ الجامعة

وين كنت الك يومين؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

ما بين الجامعة و البيت
وين كنت اليوم الساعة 11 ؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ البيت وعـ النت تقريبا

وين كنت قبل ساعة بـ التحديد؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

قبل ساعة كنت ع النت و تحديدا كنت بعدل كود CSS باللينكس

و ين كنت اليوم الساعة 8 و نص الصبح ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ فراشي

وين كنت الساعة 7 الصبح؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت بمجمع حكما منطلق بإتجاه مجمع الشيخ خليل  :Smile: 

وين كنت مبارح المغرب ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت مروحة من الجامعة

وين كنت عـ الساعة 3 العصر؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت عند العثامنة بشارع الجامعة بشتري لابتوب لبنت عمتي ؟؟

وين كنت يوم الجمعة بعد صلاة الظهر ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بجلي

وانت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت نايم

وين كنت مبارح من الساعة 9 الى ال 12 بالليل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت عـ المنتدى وبعدين نمت

وين كنت الساعة 10 مسا
؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

هون ....
وين كنت يوم عيد ميلادك الماضي ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ المستشفى وانت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالبيت و ما طلعت من غرفتي نهائيا ...

شو جاي عبالك بهالوقت .. ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

احيكلك تصبح عـ خير
وانت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

احكيلك وانتي من اهل الخير و الهنا  :Smile: 

ملاحظة : شكلي خربطت بالموضوع انا  :Arjel:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وانا بطلع وين كاتبة بلعبة السؤال تصبح عـ خير فكرت اني بحلم

وانت من اهله

وين بدك تروح بعد شوي  :4022039350:

----------


## سنفورة

ولا مكان الجمعة بالبيييييييييييييييييييت

وين راح تروح اليوم بعد العصر؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشوار مع اهلي  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## سنفورة

ما سألتي وين؟؟؟

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 5 مسا؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon27:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بجلي

وين كنت امبارح الساعة سبعة ؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*بالبيت عالنت

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 12 ظهرا*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بت الجامعة وكنت مبسوطة كتير

وانتِ؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*بالقاعة واول محاضرة

وين كنتي الساعة 5 مسا؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بالبيت بتغدا وانتِ؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*بالباص مروحة

وين راح تروحي بعد ساعة؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

على التخت  :SnipeR (13): 

نفس السؤال  :Encore:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مكان ما انا

وين كنتِ الساعة 8 الصبح؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

نايمة هههههه (دوامي متأخر)

وين كنت اليوم الساعة3 عصر؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

طاشة

وانت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت قاعد برا (بالحاكورة) بأرجل

وين كنت اليوم بعد الغدا ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت بروح من المشوار  :SnipeR (9): 

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 7 صباحا؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*نااااااااااااااااااااايمة

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 4 عصر.......*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هون

وين كنت امبارح الساعة 7

----------


## سنفورة

*بحضر مسلسل بنات آدم على قناة اورينت

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 2 ظهر*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بطبخ

وين كنت الساعة 8 الصبح اليوم

----------


## سنفورة

نايمة 

وين كنت امبارح 9 ليلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بالطريق للبيت

وين كنت قبل ساعة؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

كنت قاعد بحتفل مع حالي و قاعد بدبك انه زبطت معي هالشغلة :Si (22): 

وين رح تكون بعد ساعة ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بـ الفراش  :Db465236ff: 

وانت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

هون  :SnipeR (9): 

وين رح تروح بكرا بس تصحى ؟؟  :5c9db8ce52:   :Eh S(16):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عالجامعة

وين رح تكون بكرا الساعة 8 الصبح؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالباص متوجها الى الجامعة  :Eh S(2): 

وين رح تروح بعد الجامعة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عـ البيت

وين كانت اخر مقابلة مع الحبيب..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما شفتها بالمره 

وين انتا عني

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 1  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]كنت بتغدّى  (اطول غدا بالتاريخ ، استمر ساعتين )


وين احلى مكان بتحب تطلع عليه رحلات؟؟[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

البحر الميت بالليل

وين كنت الساعة 3 الفجر  :Icon6:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> البحر الميت بالليل
> 
> وين كنت الساعة 3 الفجر



*سبحان الله كإنك عارفة اني الساعة 3 الفجر كنت صاحي ...!
كنت هون بالمنتدى وضليت للـ 4 


وين احلى مكان بتحب تقضيه مع الحبيب؟ 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله يا محمود ... بالاول لحتى يكون فيه حبيب ... بعدين لحتى يكون فيه مكان لاروحلة.

 :SnipeR (20): 

وين انته حالياً

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا في البيت وتحديدا امام شاشة الكمبيوتر عـ المنتدى

وين اخر مكان زرته مشوار؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*مشوار ........رحلة يوم الجمعة

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 3عصر؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بحكي مع حبي

وانت؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*بالباص مروحة عالبيت من الجامعة

وين كنت اليوم الساعة 5 مسا؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت بشرب مرمية

وين كنت الساعة 4 الصبح؟؟

----------


## فيروز

عـ المنتدى

وين كُنت الساعة 5 المسا؟

----------


## &روان&

بالبيت نايمة 

وين كنت اليوم الساعة9

----------


## فيروز

في البيت بسمع وردة حكايتي مع الزمان

وين كنت امبارح الساعة 7

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بالبيت بتفرج على التلفزيون ..

وين بتحط ملابسك الشتوية بفصل الصيف؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

بالخزانة من فوق

 وين بتروح يوم الجمعة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ولا على مكان بالبيت
وين تقضي وقت فراغك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بغرفتي ..

وين أكلت فطورك اليوم ؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالشغل

وين ناوي تروح اليوم ؟

----------


## فيروز

عند دار الجيران

وين ناوي تعمل حفلة عرسك واذا عملت وين حابب كنت تعملها؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بالبيت 

وين بتخبي الأشياء الثمينة ؟؟*

----------


## فيروز

بخبيها بقلبي
وين طالع بكرا؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
على الجامعة 


وين حاطط موبايلك هلا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

على الشاحن 
وين كنت/ي قبل ساعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
على الدرج 

وين كانت أحلامك قبل سنه 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اني اكون مكملة دراستي ومخلص 
وانت /ي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
احلامي الحمدلله عم تتحقق شوي شوي 


وين بتحب تكون هلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

طبعا مع حمودة 
وين رح تقضي عطلة راس السنة

----------


## (dodo)

بالبيت 
وين رايح بكرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
على الجامعه 

وين ناوي تتغدى بكره 


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بالبيت ... وين ناوي تروح زيارة بالويك إند ؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عبيت عمي 
وين رح تسهر اليوم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كنت سهرانه ببيت جدو من بابا 

وين بتحب تشرب قهوة الصبح 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

كنت حب اشربها بالجاكعه
بس هلا بالبيت 

وين كنت الاتنين؟؟

----------


## &روان&

بالبيت  

وين كنت اليوم الساعة6  ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع اهلي 


وين كنت قبل يومين من هلا 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع اهلي 


وين كنت قبل يومين من هلا 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

ببيت جدي


وين كنت اليوم الساعة 9

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بالجامعة 
وين انت هلا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ع البلكون 


وين كنت اليوم الساعه 1 الظهر

*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*بالشركة
وين كنت مبارح بعد المغرب ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

بالدار 
وين كنت الساعة 5 العصر  ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*نايم

وين كنت بعد التراويح ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

برضو بالبيت 
وينك هلأ ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بغرفتي 

وين كنت اليوم الصبح ؟؟ 
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

نايمة بغرفتي

وين كنت الجمعة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بالبيت 

وين تغديت اليوم 


*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*لسه ما تغديت بس رح اتغدى بعد شوي بالمكتب

وين كنت مبارح بعد المغرب*

----------

